# 2.7t overheating/cooling issues?



## VWScout (May 8, 2013)

So I just picked up a 2.7t C5 allroad and the car has some strange cooling/temperature issues. First of all the gauge when you start the car already is almost at half way, Even from a cold start. So, you can proceed to drive the car and it will increase past the usual halfway on the gauge. Have never driven it for very long. The radiator feels boiling hot but the engine itself still feels cold during quick drives. The fan also never turns on unless manually done so from the HVAC cobtrols. Another thing to maybe note is the floor on the drivers side is sometimes wet, but there never appears to be any coolant missing from the reservoir. 

So, what is most likely my issue/issues? Bad gauge? Kinked/blocked hose? Bad sensor? Heater core issues?

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------

